# Christmas markets in the Alsace



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

All being well, I am going to spend a few days in the Alsace in December and visit some of the Christmas markets that are going on. I am awaiting confirmation from the tourist office etc as to the dates. 

I shall aim to stay at the munipal site at Obernai. 

The itintery is roughly

Day 1 - "home" to Lille in France.
Day2 - Lille - Obernai - 320 miles approx

A few days in Obernai then reverse of the above itinery, maybe stopping a night in Ostend for the Christmas market there. 

Once the dates are confirmed, I will report back and you are welcome to come along for some or all the trip. 

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Obernai markets*

Hi

Looking at the website for the tourism office - I have emailed for confirmation though, I expect the itiniery to be

Thu 29 Nov - sea crossing and onward to Lille

Return crossing - Wed 5th December.

The tunnel is currently £122 return.

http://www.obernai.fr/site/page_150...alsace.info/lei_en/obernai2/cgi/interface.pyt

I shall await further confirmation from the tourist people before I book myself in.

Russell


----------

